# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Williamsburg

## JEK

Did a drive by of the old neighborhood where a worked many years ago on Kent Avenue, including the Navy Yard. 
Back to Manhattan via the Williamsburg Bridge where I spotted this great "leaving" sign  :cool: 
IMG_3414.jpg

----------


## amyb

My ancestors celebrated when they were able to get out of Williamsburg in the early 20th century. Now, a booming real estate area. Go figure!

----------


## JEK

I celebrated when I got out of Williamsburg in 1975  :thumb up:

----------


## stbartshopper

Assume that is "photoshopped!"

----------


## amyb

Nope..it is the real deal.,

----------


## JEK

> Assume that is "photoshopped!"




It it was a frame grab from this

https://youtu.be/F-HOIHgrY0E

----------


## stbartshopper

Oy Vey?  Woe is me?

----------

